# Montine Triple Calendar Problem....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

i got this one at the b/sale this morning, put in a battery and it goes fine but there's a problem, i don't know how to set the date & day.

there's a button at about two o'clock that advances the month with each press, there appears to be two positions of the crown, first position is indistinct but makes the night/day wheel turn, i've tried pulling the crown to both positions and pressing the 2 o'clock button, this just keeps advancing the month.










it would appear that there is no quickset for the day & date
















oh well, it was only twenty pence









regards, john


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

What happens if you pust that 2'oclock button and keep holding it in for a while?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

marius said:


> What happens if you pust that 2'oclock button and keep holding it in for a while?


Your finger starts to hurt?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

marius & jase, i don't think i tried that, trouble is- i can't find the f##,.<</^ing watch now







, it's probably with all the others that have just 'ceased to be'









john









btw, i never did find the citizen that i put somewhere safe


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

got it sorted now

thanks, john


----------

